# Knee is weird



## oldworld (5 Feb 2021)

I've had a 'jumpy' leg for some years. It comes on at night and I cannot prevent the leg from jerking. This has meant me sleeping in the spare room until the jumping stops. It is only at night and occurs every few minutes and may last a couple of days.
This morning I was woken with the familiar jumpy feeling which has failed to stop. Now hours later sitting typing this my Knee is still doing it.
It's very difficult to describe but a bit like getting an electric shock. Today the knee feels sore to touch. 
I suspect I'll have to bother the Doc and make an appointment if it doesn't stop.
I'm off to see if a bike ride will ease it or make it worse. 
I've suffered from cramp most of my life but this is different.
Just wondering has anyone else had something like this?


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2021)

Sounds like a nerve issue, may be nothing to do with your knee, but from your back for example. Get nerve conduction studies done to check perhaps


----------



## oldworld (5 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Sounds like a nerve issue, may be nothing to do with your knee, but from your back for example. Get nerve conduction studies done to check perhaps


That's very possibly a cause. I've suffered with back problems for years so it wouldn't surprise me. Luckily I have a very good doctor (he's a keen cyclist.) so I'll make an appointment and get checked out.
It's a little bit easier now after 40 miles on the bike, just hoping it doesn't come back tonight.


----------



## figbat (5 Feb 2021)

Could be restless leg syndrome?


----------

